# true scale chaos dreadnaught



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been reading a lot about peoples attempts at true scale marines and decided to go for something a bit ambitious as I always try to start big and work my way down so here is my dreadnaught hope you like it


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good...any chance of a comparison shot with a standard dread? :victory:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Nice, looks good. How have you done it? From the looks I would guess you used a standard dread body and stuck some elongated legs on. Either way I like how it looks more like a mechanised marine then a block of metal that the original is.
And of course the skull is awesome. k:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The top of the legs were made from sentinel multilasers and a chaos panel from the Chaos vehicle sprue. but the whole hip joints were widened and reinforced while the torso was bulked out with greenstuff fur and the dragon head with slave giant collar was added the double gun was also made from multilasers and i covered over bits that didn't look as good as i wanted with cloaks, skuls and other gubbins. Loyalist I dont have a standard dread at the moment would a rhino help for comparison?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is cool. I have always disliked the shortness of Dreads.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, that'd be great :good:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

looking good! it gives me ideas for upcoming projects!
where is that head from? i want to know please!:victory:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That is very very good. Pity the last pic is a bit fuzzy. That skull sets the whole mini off.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll get some more done soon the skull is from the giant kit its 2 ends of the dragon club stuck together with the bottom having the eye and horns cut away. I'll try and find an unpainted piece.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

[
































here is a few better photos including a scale comparison against a rhino and the base model i used as its head


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

looks great! love the skull, very chaos


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Much better scale wise yeah. I guess the next step would be to make it so that the sarcophagus is spacemarine sized...but with your model you could assume it is, as the skull is blocking view of it, right?


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats pretty cool, the dragon skull is a nice touch exept it sticks out a lil much.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

that looks really sick, good job. the skull looks good, i was wondering where the flamer/combi bolter was then saw it in it's mouth good spot for it :victory:


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

chaos vince said:


> looks great! love the skull, very chaos


Yes, I agree, very chaos, but To me, looks tzeentchy in a way, but still a great piece you got there! k::good:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking good. The dreds ahev always reminded me of Dwarves, too short and very broard


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

much better set of photos. You've done a great job with this. Very well done


----------

